# This is why we can't have nice things...



## sknabnoj (Nov 29, 2012)

http://www.ksl.com/?sid=35197652&nid=1070&fm=home_page&s_cid=toppick4

Are you kidding me? This has been going on forever... I used to shoot at this location until all of these closures started happening. Honestly, what happened to leaving a place better than you found it? It was never that hard to grab the empty clay pigeon box and clean up my shells and brass and dispose of it in the trash. How do people not realize that by littering and shooting up everything in sight we will eventually have no where to shoot? Part of me says to shut it all down but, I know that's not the solution because that will for the most part only hurt us that abide by the law and respect our BLM lands. I'm sorry that for sounding like I'm all high and mighty but, I'm just bummed that when my two boys want to start shooting I'm not going to have anywhere to take them.

If you are participating in these behaviors... shame on you. For all of us that would like to continue the legacy and lifestyle we love (shooting for sport, not for destruction) we should really get together and try to make a difference. Whether that's a monthly cleanup of the idiots who can't do it themselves or something else... I don't know.

Again, I apologize for my rant, just sick of seeing these things happening.


----------



## Airborne (May 29, 2009)

sknabnoj said:


> http://www.ksl.com/?sid=35197652&nid=1070&fm=home_page&s_cid=toppick4
> 
> I'm just bummed that when my two boys want to start shooting I'm not going to have anywhere to take them.


I agree with all that you said except what I put in quotes above. We are so dang lucky in this state to have literally millions of acres of public land to shoot on and the 'evil' BLM wants to close down a thousand for safety reasons--that's ok by me.

Here is some advice that will solve all of your problems--DRIVE AN EXTRA HALF HOUR. There ya go, this extra 30 miles of driving will put you beyond any crowds and you will have the place to yourself garbage free. I am not doing this to be sarcastic or mean I just don't understand why folks can't branch out. If you live along the wasatch front you live in a hugely congested area, that comes with a price, and we can't expect to be able to drive 15 minutes and do some shooting, that's just the reality of it. So plan on an hours drive and you can be in target shooters heaven. No need to coordinate cleanups, watch your back to make sure you are not going to get shot or anything else.


----------



## sknabnoj (Nov 29, 2012)

Airborne said:


> I agree with all that you said except what I put in quotes above. We are so dang lucky in this state to have literally millions of acres of public land to shoot on and the 'evil' BLM wants to close down a thousand for safety reasons--that's ok by me.
> 
> Here is some advice that will solve all of your problems--DRIVE AN EXTRA HALF HOUR. There ya go, this extra 30 miles of driving will put you beyond any crowds and you will have the place to yourself garbage free. I am not doing this to be sarcastic or mean I just don't understand why folks can't branch out. If you live along the wasatch front you live in a hugely congested area, that comes with a price, and we can't expect to be able to drive 15 minutes and do some shooting, that's just the reality of it. So plan on an hours drive and you can be in target shooters heaven. No need to coordinate cleanups, watch your back to make sure you are not going to get shot or anything else.


I definitely understand that but, as more of these lands get shut down due to the irresponsibility of some shooters don't you think they are just going to drive the extra 30 minutes as well? Currently, I just drive the same amount of time south instead of north and have found a very suitable location to shoot at. I just loved the other side of Utah Lake due to the great views and what not. But, here's the thing, I've been shooting at this new location for a few years now and have noticed a steady increase in more trash, bullet holes in signs etc. I too love the fact that Utah has so much land that we can utilize, however, it won't take long till this start happening in my new spot and then instead of an extra 30 minute drive, I'm talking about an extra 1 hour drive, then 90 minutes... then I'm going to have to take a weekend to get to a destination to shoot at.

I fully understand your point, I just don't know if we should just keep moving further away instead of trying to figure out a solution to the growing problem.


----------



## Airborne (May 29, 2009)

When it comes to human population you have to take the good with the bad. Everybody can't keep having 5 kids and not expect things to change. The only (partial) solution will be a large dedicated range that costs money to operate. Folks will complain because it's change but those are the realities. You can't have it all, if you want to be able to shoot within a short drive then move to Richfield or a thousand other places. 

I met an old farmer once who had 9 kids, he constantly complained about how the wasatch front was getting to be so crowded. When I pointed out that he may have had something to do with it he paused, shook his head and continued to complain--this just about sums up human nature.


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

Whenever I take the old lady out to sharpen her skills,we always go west desert.Always a place void of people there.We pack a lunch,take 3 big garbage bags with us to clean up our mess,and some slobs mess that has been left there.You will find garbage basically every where you go.Always helps to try and clean up the desert.Sometime driving the extra distance will get you away from crowds,but the trash is usually everywhere some idiot and his kin have been.


----------

